# Hymer B584 Headlight won't stay on adjuster.



## Fireball (Jul 16, 2009)

Hi. I wonder if anyone has had this problem. My o/side dipped beam headlight is pointing straight at the floor. It appears that it has 'jumped' off the adjustment point. I can get it to sit back in the correct position but a spring makes it jump back to pointing at the floor.
Iv'e tried to fix it but I cant see anything that appears to be broken. Iv'e got the MOT coming soon and it's bound to fail. 
Can anyone help?
Thanks


----------



## bid (Sep 19, 2005)

Hi. What age is your van and what type of adjuster do you have? My B584 failed its MOT earlier this year as I could not adjust one of the headlights. It stayed in just one position. It turned out that the adjuster had failed. I had to buy a new one and have it fitted, not an easy job, and that cost am arm and a leg.

Bid


----------



## nickkdx (May 26, 2009)

I had same problem, and being tight with money, I used a 2 cable ties to hold the adjuster in place.


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

OK, I've just been out to my shed where I have the headlight holder from my Hymer [which may NOT be the same setup as yours] - but I'm guessing the principle is the same . . . You'll see from the pic that the headlight is fitted into a metal frame [which is screwed to the inside bodywork . . the actual headlight is held in place by 3 long screwthreads to adjust up,down & side to side of the beam to conform to lighting regulations so it doesn't dazzle oncoming vehicles - BUT the beam can be raised or lowered [slightly] to allow for when the vehicle is loaded or unloaded - this is via the turn knob on dashboard & operates via cable to the small plastic 'thingy' which should be housed in the [I think] centre of the 3 holes . . but not sure on your setup :?


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

second pic of unit . . sorry they are not clearer but snapped them with my iphone [no flash] !


----------



## Fireball (Jul 16, 2009)

*Hymer Headlight*

Thanks for that, yes that does look like my headlight setup. Iv'e since found out that the 'tubes' from the adjuster to the light are filled with silicon fluid.... I think mine has leaked and the force of the adjusting spring makes it point down. Iv'e also found out it's very expensive to repair so I'm going to use some cable ties too.
Thanks again everyone


----------

